# Two consecutive 2 1/2 days trip with Danny Osuna starting from Dec 7



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have two consecutive 2 1/2 days charters with Capt Danny Osuna in PV starting from tomorrow (Dec 7).

Good news is bites are on big time now !!!

I talked with David who just returned from fishing Tres Maria Island.
He said they didn't have any problem to get bites with 120 - 180 lb tuna, occasionally with 200 plus lb tuna. 
They needed only 10 - 15 seconds to get bites on the last day.

I suggest to bring squid jigs as they catch squid at night. Squid is like candy for yft.

Weather looks great.

Saturday 12/7
Morning 
Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Seas: WNW 1.5 meters at 9 seconds
Winds: NNW 9 to 13 knots
Afternoon 
Light winds with a slight chop. Small long period swell.
Seas: WNW 1.5 meters at 12 seconds
Winds: N 8 to 11 knots
Sunday 12/8
Morning 
Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Seas: NW 1.4 meters at 10 seconds
Winds: NNE 9 to 12 knots
Afternoon 
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Seas: NW 1.3 meters at 9 seconds
Winds: NNW 11 to 15 knots
Monday 12/9
Morning 
Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Seas: WNW 1.2 meters at 8 seconds
Winds: NNW 8 to 11 knots
Afternoon 
Light winds with a slight chop. Small long period swell.
Seas: WNW 1.3 meters at 13 seconds
Winds: N 10 to 14 knots
Tuesday 12/10
Morning 
Light winds with a slight chop. Small long period swell.
Seas: SW 1.3 meters at 18 seconds
Winds: NE 7 to 10 knots
Afternoon 
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small long period swell.
Seas: WSW 1.5 meters at 17 seconds
Winds: NNE 10 to 14 knots


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

There were good number of tuna in 60 - 80 lb range and nice mahi-mahi, but we headed for big boys expecting they bite well at night. 
Capt Danny communicated with a boat fishing there and they said bites were good.

Squid were there, but tuna didn't cooperate.




Finally we had a hookup around 5:00 am.




Mel had a hookup in the morning. 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special rod he built.
He brought four Black Hole rods and all are spiral rods. I tested spiral rods for years and like Mel, I am convinced the spiral rods stabilize while fighting big fish.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We saw lots of tuna marks on the screen, but they were not in biting mood.
Capt Danny explained he would do some bottom fishing and come back later for late afternoon bites.
I observed how Danny did. All moves he made were right and he communicated with customers constantly in very friendly manner. We brought very light tackle for West Coast standard and he welcomed us to use them. In fact, he encouraged. It is apparent he is very open minded as far as tackle is concerned.

Scott is also liked light tackle I brought. He used my Black Hole Magic Eye 571XXH rod and JM PE4 reel. 571XXH rod is rated for 15 - 25 lb line and is good for fluke or snapper. But when Scott said he would use the rod for bottom fishing, I didn't worry because I caught 60 lb tuna with it.









nice 30 plus lb snapper on a diamond jig.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We went back to tuna ground. 
Del had the first hookup. In five minutes, the rod with JM underhead reel got bent. 
It was a monster and most line on the reel was almost gone. I increased drag to strike position knowing that we have 80 lb Cortland braid which breaks at 125 lb and 130 lb leader line. But we lost the monster because the 130 lb leader line got broken !
Steve sent out bait on Saltywater OBX500 jigging rod and Avet HX reel and had an instant bite.

5'8" Black Hole Cape Cod Special in action


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

While they were fighting, I dropped Super Sardine jig knowing that they would bite jigs when it get dark. In two minutes tuna hammered my jig, but it pulled the hook after a brief fight.

This trip is not complete without mentioning about food prepared by Fernando.
Taste are so good and presentation was excellent. .
Thanks Fernando for feeding us 4 - 5 times a day.

It was a fun trip with great guys and great crew.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When ever I came down to PV , I had little time to spend a few days in old town. because I usually stayed at Paradise Village or a condo at Marina Vallarta. 
Thanks to Mel who booked a hotel in old town after fishing, I could spend a couple of days with Mel and his wife Rosie.

The Hotel Psada de Roger is only $30 per room per night, but it is very cozy and clean.










The hotel is located two blocks away from the beach.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Dec 12 - 15 Trip*



Before heading for the boat, we had brunch at a restaurant on the beach.


Tequila in the morning before fishing is good thing or bad thing ?
It turned out to be a bad thing.




We met two other fishermen Don and Charles on the boat.



Horold gave me a plastic banana before we left and I was curious whether plastic banana bring bad luck as real banana.  Yes, it did.
Even before we left the bay, Three guys started experiencing seasick. They are not novice and are very experienced boat fishermen. 
I think Barry and Harold didn't feel good before we left as they had good time at a bar last night. 
Banana curse was so powerful that it even changed Capt Danny's original plan and he decided to fish closer after he saw miserable condition of three guys for three hours.

We had only one mahi mahi until 10:00 am and Capt Danny decided to run to original area.


Charles hooked up a fish with new JM Ocean Devil reel and Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g, but unfortunately it pulled the hook.


I threw away the plastic banana and was wondering how luck could change without banana. And, Yes it did.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

On the way up, we saw birds were working and Don had the first bite.


Stellas rule.








It was dark already when we arrived a the destination.




The small tuna released immediately.


hard working crew


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Don hooked up again


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Charles had a nice tuna, but it pulled hook.




Fishing slowed down considerably and I went to the bed. 
It blew pretty hard and the boat was rolling. I woke up in the middle of night. 
I checked the bait live well and found all bait were dead because of rolling seas. 
Capt Danny drove the boat to get squid. After catching 30 - 40 squid, we headed to tuna ground nearby. It was dawn already. After we put the bait in the water, we had our first tuna in 10 minutes. While fighting tuna, another line was screaming. While fighting two tuna,another line was screaming.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Spiral rod in action. I am a firm believer the spiral rod can stabilize while fighting.



My job was to take video and pictures on this trip, but I had to fight fish because of multiple hookups.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Don fighting with Black Hole 450g/prototype JM underhead reel.
Don fought 6 tuna in two drift in the morning.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We decided to go to the dock early after the final third drift.
As soon as we had a hook up, we had another hookup on kite.I took the rod as nobody wanted to fight. I knew immediately this is a big one. 
I was expecting this one could break my personal best of 283 lb, but it turned out to be 244 lb by tape measurement. What a nice finish of the trip.

I discussed with Capt Danny and Scott about tackle on the trips. They were very impressed with the action and strength of thin and light Black Hole rods.

We are going to target swordfish on next trip with Capt Danny as he said there are lots of swordfish there, but not many fishermen target them.





Thanks Danny, Scott and Fernando. You have a great combination. 
I feel sorry for Barry, Harold and Charles for not fishing much due to seasickness. 
Don't drink too much before the trip next time. 
Don is old man, but he is a fishing machine and a fine gentleman.


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

AMAZING trip. Great pictures and report.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow!!! What a trip and report!!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*underwater video of fighting 244 lb cow*


----------

